# GRF - GHRP - GH a comprehensive dosing protocol



## K1 (Sep 19, 2011)

posted by: Bilter

In effort to list a protocol for the use of GHRP / GRF / and in combo with GH if desired I thought I would post my current protocol based upon the research I have done within the last year or so. Obviously the information I gathered is not based on medical studies completed by me but I do use the following protocol myself and have been pretty damed impressed with the results. Recovery from injury is very impressive to me (any kind of injury). Example, 5 days ago I was lifted by the butt of a tree I cut down (long story). I had bruising and some serious raspberry on my under arm, left quad and my abs ( the but of the tree ran right up the front of my once it got under my arm it lifted me and tossed me about 10 feet through the air). Its been 5 days and all that is left of the raspberries are some faint red marks......amazing IMO.

Also: I encourage others to do their own research. Don't think all that I have written below is gospel or the only / best way to run these peptides. This is nothing more than my interpretation of what I have read and what I perceive as the best way to use peptides.

Best Choices for GHRP's.

GHRP-6 Good GH spike when used with a GRF, large increase in hunger. Elevates prolactin and cortisol levels
GHRP-2 Good GH spike, when used with a GRF, on par with GHRP-6 without the hunger. Elevates prolactin and cortisol levels
Ipamorelin good GH spike when used with a GRF. GH spike is not as high as GHRP-2 or 6 but it does not elevate prolactin or cortisol.

Note: in order for a GHRP to have a positive affect and create a GH spike alone one as to be very lucky in the timing and hope it is injected at time when Somatostatin is low in the body. Somatostatin blunts GH release in the presence of just GHRP. Using GRF will override the signal presented by Somatostatin so you will get a very dramatic GH pulse.

GRF's (GHRH)
Two choices

Mod GRF 1-29, higher GH peaks, short half life (30 minutes) most closely mimics your bodies own GH pulses but far greater amplitude
CJC 1295 long half life (7days). Lower GH amplitude when used with GHRP, raises the troughs in the bodies GH level profile, the downside is it creates GH bleed. Think of the GH as being stored in a jar until someone (thing) opens up the faucet. It is best if the jar is full and then dumps. CJC does not allow the jar to fill. Current recommendations are to avoid CJC

Saturation dose for any of the GHRH's or GHRP's including Ipamorelin is 100mcg (or 1mcg / kg of bodyweight) so this is all based on a 100mcg dose.

As you may know, it is best to pin 1.5 to 2 hours after eating any fats or carbs and then after you pin don't eat any fats or carbs for 20-30 minutes as they will blunt the GH release. Pure protein is OK but I try to avoid all foods. Also, pure protein is OK anytime prior to pinning.

Dosings should be 3 hours apart or more.

Mornings upon waking pre cardio (if you are doing any), afternoon (or PWO) and before bed pin mod GRF 1-29 / GHRP (or Ipamorelin) @ 100mcg / 100mcg. (2 pinnings per day are also adaquate for improvements in recovery, better sleep etc. 3 will make you a bit more anabolic than 2 and you can even go 4 if the pocket book allows.

If you include GH in this protocol it should be 10 minutes after the peptides. So, first pin the peptides, wait 10-15 minutes and then pin your GH. Reason being is that Exogenous GH administration can also blunt GH release.

Wait 20-30 minutes after pinning the peptides and you are free to eat.

When you recon your peptides use as little BW as you can. I don't go as low as some people because I figure I don't want to leave a drop of highly concentrated peptide in the vial that I can not get out. The less BW used for recon the less the degradation of the peptide over time.

If you premix a shot ahead of time, don't let it sit mixed for more than 8 hours or so. When mixed they will exchange ions and who know what the final compound would be called . I actually have a way to preload without mixing the peptides until I am ready to pin it.

Do not pin IGF within 1 hour of pinning your peptides. IGF has a feedback loop that inhibits GH release.

With the above for pinning around workouts to get the most of your investment....

Pin insulin (humalin R) immediately PWO
wait 10 minutes pin peptides
If using GH wait 10 more minutes and pin the GH (see above for reasoning)
If using IGF wait approx. 1 hour PWO and pin the IGF.

IGF blunts GH release. another reason to wait is in effort to keep the IGF local you want to wait until you lose your pump. Blood flow is reduced in teh area of injection. if you pin IGF immediately PWO blood flow is still very high so the IGF get transported away too quickly..


For convenience...
Pin insulin Pre work out.... Humalin R is active for 4-5 hours
PWO pin peptides (or if you want to pin slin and peps at the same time PWO)
10 minutes after peps pin GH if you are using GH
30-60 minutes PWO pin IGF if using IGF


----------

